# tandoor



## cda (Dec 28, 2018)

So are you requiring a Tandoor oven to be protected by an extinguishing system??

Does it matter if cooking bread only vs meat??

Does it matter if it is gas fired?


http://www.cdispatch.com/images/articles/l_96yc625201490814AM.jpg


http://www.huarui08.com/uploads/170417/1-1F41G50GRP.jpg


Any NFPA or IFC or IMC references


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 28, 2018)

If it is wood or charcoal fired defiantly a Type I hood along with it has to be independent of other Type I exhaust systems. If it is gas or electric cooking I would need more info and see the listing requirements.  

507.2.1 Type I hoods.
Type I hoods shall be installed where cooking appliances produce grease or smoke as a result of the cooking process. Type I hoods shall be installed over medium-duty, heavy-duty and extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances. Type I hoods shall be installed over light-duty cooking appliances that produce grease or smoke.

MEDIUM-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Medium-duty cooking appliances include electric discrete element ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas hot-top ranges, electric and gas griddles, electric and gas double-sided griddles, electric and gas fryers (including open deep fat fryers, donut fryers, kettle fryers and pressure fryers), electric and gas conveyor pizza ovens, electric and gas tilting skillets (braising pans) and electric and gas rotisseries.

HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Heavy-duty cooking appliances include electric under-fired broilers, electric chain (conveyor) broilers, gas under-fired broilers, gas chain (conveyor) broilers, gas open-burner ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas wok ranges, and electric and gas over-fired (upright) broilers and salamanders.

EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances include appliances utilizing solid fuel such as wood, charcoal, briquettes, and mesquite to provide all or part of the heat source for cooking.


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2018)

I am more interested in the extinguishing requirement

 I think 509.1  IMC 2015 answers the question????


----------



## classicT (Dec 28, 2018)

The Tandoor oven would either classify as a heavy-duty or extra-heavy-duty appliance (see mtlogcabin's definitions) depending upon the fuel type and or the listing of the appliance (if it is even listed).

And again, as mtlogcabin indicated, a Type 1 hood is required, which would have an ANSUL suppression system. However, if using the 2015 IMC, the reference is Section 507.2.


----------

